# Pics Bentley gathering branches



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We just had the scariest storm in decades go through here. Branches were blowing everywhere, streets are flooded, power was off.
After it passed it was still sprinkling but Bentley needed to go out, he was insistent. 

This is what he wanted to do. He went around the yard picking up the branches and trying to bring them in the house one at a time. When I wouldn't let him he would go get a different branch and try again. He ended up with a pile of branches. And he's soaking wet now 
(sorry for bad quality, had to use DH's phone camera)


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

There is a little bit of Tayla in Bentley after all. She loves gathering twigs and branches. Glad you are all OK.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never had a dog that gathered branches before. I was laughing so hard I had tears!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a sweet and helpful boy. I'd give him a treat if I was there. Good job Bentley!!


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

That is the neatest thing!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've never had one like Tayla either. Looks like we both hit the new experience jackpot.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Bentley, you're such a good boy helping your parents clean the yard!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

You didn't let her bring them inside?

I made the mistake of leaving the door open once and my lab brought me a gift... of half a tree LOL



Your pics remind me of this meme.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We have a lot next to our cottage that we've been clearing for the last two years. Jess always helps carry the branches. 
They are such helpful dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good job Bentley.

Joyce you can send him over to the Coast to help out if we have a Hurricane this year, we could always use an extra helper to clean up.

Glad you are safe and came through the storm as well as you did.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a riot!!!!!! We had some major tree limbs cut this week. Buddy watched from the front window. He couldn't believe that they were taking them away. He was so sure they were for him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job, Bentley! I thought maybe you got hit with the worst of that storm when I heard where it hit last night. Glad all is ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Ginger does this with leaves. She grabs them one by one and makes a little pile.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Betley, do you want to come over to help prganizing the garden? All Pixie does is grabing stick, run mike a lunatic and break them into smaller pieces


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Lol...that's the retriever in him. Sage does the same thing. When we were prunimg trees..lots of big and small branches...we drug them up to the side of the house to cut them smaller and here is Sage grabbing branches and making her own pile. It was adorable. She will also go in the wood pile and grab logs. She has a spot in the yard that she takes everything to and piles it. Also in the spring she would cruise around behind the arborvae and pick up the trash that had blown back there and put it in her pile....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

akgolden said:


> You didn't let her bring them inside?
> 
> I made the mistake of leaving the door open once and my lab brought me a gift... of half a tree LOL
> 
> ...


He actually did bring the first one in the house. I had the doors open running around looking at damage and I saw him sneaking in with this in his mouth.

This storm was beyond scary. Normally we take cover in the basement but yesterday when it hit DH wasn't home and I was trying to decide if I should put them in the car and leave. We have some very large trees that I was sure were coming down and they would have hit the house.

Thankfully just as I got their collars on and ready to go the storm slowed down. We were very lucky, some around us weren't.

Here is Bentley's first in house branch.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Good boy Bently! My Jinger helps me gather sticks too. She'll bring them almost to the burn barrel and when I reach for them she takes off running. It's a fun little game for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad you are all ok....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

They just told us to take cover another storm like last night is coming. We're leaving this time. Talk to you later.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Stay safe!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> They just told us to take cover another storm like last night is coming. We're leaving this time. Talk to you later.


Hope all is well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Hope all is well!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, we made it through this one. One more moving in tonight. Lots of trees down again. I can't park in my driveway because I'm afraid that huge hanging limb will come down but I'm counting my blessings at this point!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I was looking at the radar for here...S.E. wisconsin and saw there were some doozies on the radar over in your neck of the woods. They appear to be swirling around the great lakes....we had storms yesterday ...cool front is through so today we just have hit or miss nothing severe....

Stay safe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I let my boy bring the branches inside. He gets 15 minutes of sheer bliss and then I get the vacuum.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like a scary storm, glad you're all safe. Good job Bentley for gathering the fallen branches. You need to ask your Mom for an allowance for your hard work.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Sounds like a scary storm, glad you're all safe. Good job Bentley for gathering the fallen branches. You need to ask your Mom for an allowance for your hard work.


Let's not be giving Mr. Broadway any ideas


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. I love Bentley.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

What a great helper! Glad you are all ok!


----------



## JayneLivesey (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet he was in his element!!


----------

